
South African politics, race, and tech policy - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/29/gwen-ngwenya-on-south-african-politics-and-tech-policy/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Ok. So, clicking on the submitted link just takes me to a Gwen Ngwenya 'Who
is' link. A) This has no tech link. B) why submit it? This is partisan news
with absolutely 0 tech or other industry related information. Please provide a
better link about who Gwen Ngwenya is & why their voice matters and how it
impacts on the Tech Industry.

'k thx.

~~~
nomad010
Not that I agree with the content. You don't have to be an industry insider to
have an opinion on the tech industry. Especially an opinion about how it
relates to society as a whole. It's also a podcast show, the page shows a 68
minute podcast which is where the the actual content is. As for partisan, I'm
not even sure how you decided that.

~~~
Pick-A-Hill2019
Thanks for taking the time to reply.

As for the Podcast, wading through a 68 minute podcast (via a link within a
link on the submitted page) isn't for me.

Perhaps if the link to the Podcast was actually used as the post it might be
better.

